# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn in rechterbeen 's nachts!

## Amykalkman

Hallo, 
ik heb sinds 2 weken iedere nacht wel pijn in mijn rechterbeen. voornamelijk vanaf mijn bil tot mijn knie. of ik nou op mijn linkerzij, rechterzij of rug lig.. niks maakt uit.. ik doe momenteel geen sport en loop dagelijks niet veel. dus daar kan het allemaal niet aanliggen.. en overdag heb ik nergens last van. ik heb wel 2 jaar terug een peesontsteking in mijn rechterlies gehad.. wat altijd een gevoelig punt blijft.. maar die pijn doe ik nu heb, heb ik nog nooit ervaren. het is echt een vervelende zeurende pijn en weet nou niet zo goed of het iets is om nou mee naar mijn huisarts te gaan.. heeft iemand enig idee wat het zou kunnen zijn??? 

Groetjes Amy

----------

